# Hundreds expected to come to Masturbate-a-thon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LONDON (Reuters) - Hundreds of Britons are being urged to attend what is being branded as Europe's first "Masturbate-a-thon", a leading reproductive healthcare charity said on Friday.
Marie Stopes International, which is hosting the event with HIV/ AIDS charity the Terrence Higgins Trust, said it expected up to 200 people to attend the sponsored masturbation session in Clerkenwell, central London, on Saturday.
"It is a bit of a publicity stunt but we hope it will raise awareness," a Marie Stopes spokeswoman told Reuters.
"We want to get people talking about safer sex, masturbation and to lift taboos."
Participants, who have to be over 18, can bring any aids they need and can take part in four different rooms -- a comfort area, a mixed area, along with men and women only areas.
However, the rules on the event's Web site states there can be no touching of other participants nor are people allowed to fake orgasms.
"The amount you raise will be determined by how many minutes you masturbate and/or how many orgasms you achieve," the Web site said.
The Marie Stopes spokeswoman said local religious groups had been initially outraged, but after people had heard what the event was about, most had approved it.
Police had also given it their approval.
Similar events have been staged in San Francisco for the last six years raising $25,000 (13,000 pounds) for women's health initiatives and HIV prevention. If successful, Marie Stopes said it could take place elsewhere in mainland Europe next year.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

"The amount you raise will be determined by how many minutes you masturbate and/or how many orgasms you achieve," the Web site said.

lmao:L: and i suppose they will be watching u and filming it LOL who else is going to time it???


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well Cindy, I think the real question is if you are going to attend.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

What a bunch of jerk-offs!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

my question is....

who cleans up afterwards?


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder if Geroge Michael will be putting on a free concert at the event:hump:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

94c said:


> my question is....
> 
> who cleans up afterwards?


better yet,
how little do they get paid?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Police had also given it their approval.

I'll take the women only room for my detail please


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

frank said:


> Well Cindy, I think the real question is if you are going to attend.


nooooo Frank lol im too shy


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Note to Self:*
When walking through Clerkenwell in Central London;
*Remember to W E A R - S H O E S !! :uc:*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Note to Self:*
> When walking through Clerkenwell in Central London;
> *Remember to W E A R - S H O E S !! :uc:*


since you're heading out that way, why not set up a kiosk selling batteries?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not a bad idea 94.
Think of all the concessions an enterprising, masturbatory specialist could market there.
Tissues, wet-naps, (as you said) batteries, callus relief cream, etc.
The revenue stream would be endless!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao u two!!!

lmao @ relief cream whats that for !!:-D


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is a very strange thread....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

if I keep reading this thread over and over again, will I go blind?


----------



## splewis1977 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a bunch of jerk offs getting together.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Disgusting... 100's of people whacking off in the same place at once. :uc:


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

sounds like a family reunion to me......haha


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hundreds expected to come... how many will attend?


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Let's face facts, the only guys who don't do it are the ones with no arms.B:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

BrickCop said:


> Let's face facts, the only guys who don't do it are the ones with no arms.B:


Those guys just come up with a clever method involving their feet!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm saving myself for the "bukake fest"!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Masturbate, Good Times!

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/13101/masturbation.swf


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Cindy, that would be a great time to advertise your website...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> LONDON (Reuters)....nor are people allowed to fake orgasms....


Well, that let's my wife out of the competition....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

thelastsamurai said:


> Cindy, that would be a great time to advertise your website...


lmao thanx :NO:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I just made $.99!


----------

